# [SOLVED] PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

So the story goes I was sitting at my computer and suddenly I get a BSOD. First BSOD on this rig and unluckily I forgot to set the auto-no-reboot so the PC started cycling. Could not read BSOD. Tried to boot some livecds etc. No joy. Got to kernel start and failed (Ubuntu). Decided to fix the next day. Turned computer off and turned off PSU. Next day, turned on PC and no vid output,no peripheral output, no POST. 

Tried putting another vidcard in (PCI-used for this express purpose during initial construction) but still no output. Removed, checked and replaced MoBo Speaker but no beeps. Ram (Tracer) lights up and shows activity but not much. Have swapped Ram around to different slots and different combinations, dosen't seem to cause any changes. Unplugged everything but vidcard and CD drives still nada. 

So anyone got any ideas?
(at this point im trying to get it to POST and give me a video output and then I will move on to figuring out what XP didnt like)

Rig:
ASUS P5K Deluxe WiFi AP Solo
Intel Q6600 2.4Ghz Quad core
2x 1Gb Crucial Ballistix DDR2 PC2-8500
Silverstone Strider 1KW PSU
Creative X-Fi FE w/ bay
eVGA GeForce 8800 GTX 768 (1x)
4 Seagate Barracuda SATA 3.0 HD, 2x 250 2x 160
2x LiteOn burners
OS: XP SP2


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Clear CMOS.
Are the fans spinning? Disc drive activity?


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Cleared CMOS last night but unfortunately I saw no change
Fans are spinning and ramp up and down as normal
HDD spins up, HDD act light turned on for about 6 seconds then shut off and stayed off


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

How old is the computer? Quite "young", I gather. :smile:

Have you reseated all plugs (especially power) inside the case?

Do you have another PSU to try? 
Or - plug the PSU to another computer.


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

OK I took out the ram and got the right error code on power up
however i then took out the VGA and put the ram back in, did _not_ beep at me...


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Let's see initial build was September this year. 
I took out the PSU put it back in and reseated the plugs.
Unfortunately I do not have another PSU to try.
I have a server that I can swap the PSU into, Ill go try that


----------



## agm (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Disconect all drives except HDD and video card see if it dont come if not try updating BIOS.


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Cannot plug PSU into server as there is a plug on the server MoBo I do not have an adapter for.(6pin AUX connector)


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Ok tried disconnecting everything but the primary HDD and the VGA but no POST. I have no FDD. I can update the BIOS either by CD or flash drive. Tried the original CD as per mobo intructions but did not load. Can I use a USB drive to flash the BIOS if my USB peripheals are seemingly not getting power (i.e. no lightup)?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

No, don't attempt to flash BIOS when you have no screen picture.

Try starting with all drives disconnected and 1 RAM stick.

Have a close look at the motherboard - look for leaking or "swollen" capacitors, like the ones in the picture below.


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Well, I dont see any swollen capacitors or leaking caps.
Visually, the motherboard looks fine.

Did not flash BIOS

Tried booting with 1 stick Ram, all HDDs disconnected. Boots, no beeps but no picture. Does not beep regardless if VGA is in or out though it does have an error code for not detecting VGA.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

The easiest way to troubleshoot this is (IMO) to try another PSU.

If that doesn't make the computer boot it must be a faulty motherboard/CPU.


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: PC powers on (Fans, lights), no POST, no beeps...help*

Ok, I called ASUS tech support for the motherboard and it turns out during POST this motherboard checks the ram then the VGA, so the reason there were no errors with the VGA removed was because it was failing on memory test. Therefore it was a memory problem. I surmise what happened is that one stick failed and thus the BSOD and then the second stick failed and no POST. I went to compusa and got some PC2 6400 (bit of a downgrade) but my PC works now and all thats left is put everything back together. Thanks all!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you fixed it? :smile:


----------

